# availability change



## anakinskywalker (Apr 16, 2021)

hi everyone, new here. i started working at target in december. i was scheduled a lot which makes since due to the holidays. then february i wasn’t working as much, and now i’m starting to work a lot again. a lot as in i’m scheduled 5 or 6 days a week, and i’m only working 4 hour shifts, i also have to leave an hour before work because of traffic which just sucks with the gas. it would be so much easier to be able to work a few days a week, and be given normal 8 hour shifts. my current availability is 9am-11pm every single day, and i want to change my availability to wednesday-friday, 9am-9pm but i feel like they’ll be upset since it’s a big availability difference. i am taking classes monday and tuesday, and saturday’s are my sabbath day (so that day is extremely important to me) and i need sunday’s to be able to finish essays and homework. do u think this could be accommodated? i’ve been really stressed about it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 16, 2021)

Talk to your etl or tl about your schedule.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 16, 2021)

We would not at my store.  You will want to make at least part of Sunday available.


----------



## Shizle7 (Apr 16, 2021)

ASANTS-At my store, we have to be available both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## anakinskywalker (Apr 16, 2021)

Yetive said:


> We would not at my store.  You will want to make at least part of Sunday available.


okay. i’m going to maybe see if i can work some of sunday, and ask if they can start scheduling me a few days a week with 8 hour shifts instead of everyday 4 hours.


----------

